# Durchschnitt



## Horusab (2. September 2003)

hi
wie kann ich den durchschnitt von einigen variablen mit javascript berechnen?
wie lautet der befehl  ?


----------



## Fabian H (2. September 2003)

```
daten = new Array(12, 231, 123, 21);
summe = 0;
for (i=0; i<daten.length; i++) {
    summe += daten[i];
}

durchschnitt = summe / daten.length;

alert(durchschnitt);
```


----------



## Horusab (2. September 2003)

danke 
also gibt es keine (bereits vordefinierte) funktion, welche diesen automatisch ausrechnet?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (2. September 2003)

Nope -  eine solche Funktion gibt es leider nicht...

bye


----------



## Horusab (2. September 2003)

ok, dann eben nich.
funz ja auch so.
prog ich mir halt meine eigene funktion ^^

danke für die hilfe


----------

